# Help a Brother out..........



## Cjprice (Jan 2, 2008)

I need to replace my stock 18" potenza's on my 2006 goat. I will be going with the General Exclaim UMP's from TIRERACK.COM. 

I have two Questions though:

1. I want a slightly TALLER, WIDER tire than the stock tires

2. How wide can you go in the rear without having it rub, or having to roll the fender. 

What are my options? If anyone has some pics that would be even better!

Thanks for your help!

Chris
Cape Coral, FL


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Welcome to the forum CJ

I don't know how wide you can go in the rear. On the front, you have to be careful on the width. 245/45's have about 1/4" clearance to the struts. As far as front tires, you can go to a 45 but in my opinion, I wouldn't just for the sake of any possible issues with strut rub. 

I have seen one with 19" on it but I don't know if any height modification was done. As far as rolling the fender, some on this forum have had it done and I am sure they can answer the rear end question you have.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Welcome to the forum CJ
> 
> I don't know how wide you can go in the rear. On the front, you have to be careful on the width. *245/45's have about 1/4" clearance to the struts*. As far as front tires, you can go to a 45 but in my opinion, I wouldn't just for the sake of any possible issues with strut rub.
> 
> I have seen one with 19" on it but I don't know if any height modification was done. As far as rolling the fender, some on this forum have had it done and I am sure they can answer the rear end question you have.


But, that's on a 17" wheel. Not sure if you should go wider than stock on the 18s, especially up front. I think it would get really tight in there.

mac


----------



## Cjprice (Jan 2, 2008)

I played it safe, and went with the stock 235/40ZR18 from General.

Thanks for the input though!

~Chris:seeya:


----------

